# Gaggia MDF or Iberital MC2



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi,

I have the choice of one of these two...

In your opinion which would you go for and why

Cheers

Simon


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

MC2, although they suck also, but are ok as starters.

Isnt the MDF stepped?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

yes the MDF is stepped, I assume that's not a particularly good thing??


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nope, you cant fine dial your grinds.

Whats your budget?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I've used an MC2, had it for a year and it was great with my Classic! Ideal grinder for a starter and it enables you to get at least one variable to remain consistent.

My brother has used an MDF for about 3 years and loves it.

My advice: MC2 (from personal experience)


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

excellent, thank you very much guys.

Max budget of about £200


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

SmnByt said:


> excellent, thank you very much guys.
> 
> Max budget of about £200


Keep your eyes open for a Mignon they sometimes come up at in that budget.

Ian


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Save another 60 ....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Q98Q-EUREKA-Mignon-coffee-grinder-260-/291379826594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43d7974fa2


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I think looks should come into it too, and on that basis if all things are even I would go for the Iberital MC2


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't know how the RR45 compares, they go for around £150 on fleabay.. I haven't used anything else so can't compare.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Save another 60 ....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Q98Q-EUREKA-Mignon-coffee-grinder-260-/291379826594?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43d7974fa2


I can stretch to the £260, 4-6 weeks delivery time though....


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I think looks should come into it too, and on that basis if all things are even I would go for the Iberital MC2


I'm not bothered about the looks to be fair


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

How about this one??

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-matt-black.html

That's out of stock..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

SmnByt said:


> I can stretch to the £260, 4-6 weeks delivery time though....


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21644-Ebay-Eureka-Mignon-s


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21644-Ebay-Eureka-Mignon-s


I cant access that section I don't have enough posts


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

SmnByt said:


> How about this one??
> 
> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-matt-black.html


Decisions, decisions...

With BB your gonna get it quick, but pay a little more...

Me, i would go with BB i think, just for peace of mind, however people did buy them and get them ok as mentioned in the post i linked.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what about a macap m5d, brand new, £275 you can have it in three days?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

SmnByt said:


> I cant access that section I don't have enough posts


5 more needed i think.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

sorry here is a link to the md5od, the one available is the same colour

http://www.macap.it/WebService/Pdf.ashx?pid=22&lng=en-US&col=c18


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

This is all a little beyond me, I shall start goggling and read up on them,


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> With BB your gonna get it quick, but pay a little more...
> 
> Me, i would go with BB i think, just for peace of mind, however people did buy them and get them ok as mentioned in the post i linked.


I've just bought a new Motta Tamper from them, It has just been delivered by DPD, I ordered it on Sunday.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> sorry here is a link to the md5od, the one available is the same colour
> 
> http://www.macap.it/WebService/Pdf.ashx?pid=22&lng=en-US&col=c18


Is that the delivered price?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

SmnByt said:


> Is that the delivered price?


Also is it a stepless grinder?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is the stepped version, but the stepless mod can be purchased seperate, yes the prie is deliveres


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> It is the stepped version, but the stepless mod can be purchased seperate, yes the prie is deliveres


What does the stepless mod involve and how much extra does that cost?

Cheers


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

All sorted, Picking a super jolly up tomorrow courtesy of '*Wobin19*' top chap...


----------

